# Low iron levels and vaginal varicose vein bleurgh



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi there

I've just had my blood test results which show that my iron levels have dropped to below the normal range (albeit only just).  This isn't a surprise as I'm unusually pale and have been having palpitations for the past few weeks.

I'm not seeing my consultant til 15 March and I don't have a midwife (different system in Italy).  Would you recommend taking an iron supplement in the meantime?  If so would you recommend any in particular?  And is it likely to exacerbate the vomiting which I'm still enjoying regularly?

And secondly,is there anything you could suggest to alleviate the symptoms (swelling, hotness and general yukkiness) caused by a vaginal varicose vein?  I can't raise my pelvis as I have to sleep propped up due to heartburn and constantly being sick in my sleep.

Hope I'm not sounding like a whinge bag!

Any advice would be welcome,,
Thanks
Martha x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I can't think of anything in particular to alleviate the varicose vein I'm afraid, apart from what you are already doing. If they have spatone or floridex in Italy, they are both iron supplements which don't have the usual side effects of iron tablets, and shouldn't make the vomiting worse. It would be an idea to get on top of the low iron level while it's only borderline,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Emilycaitlin

thanks so much for your response - Floridex  you can get here in liquid form - I actually quite like the stuff so wouldn't mind taking it - I had wondered about it but wasn't sure if it was compatible with pregnancy.  Do you mean the liquid stuff?

If so, I'm off to the chemist in the morning. 

Thanks

Martha xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, that's the stuff! Take care xxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Emilycaitlin, that's fab.  Have started taking it and it really doesn't taste too bad!
X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, you get used to it, its just a metallic after taste, but I suppose it proves its iron!


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

I like the after taste because it's strong enough to,replace all the disgusting tastes I naturally have in my mouth during pregnancy!
X


----------

